# מתנת אותיות הא"ב-כל האותיות !



## גברת פלפלת (10/2/03)

מתנת אותיות הא"ב-כל האותיות !../images/Emo13.gif 
אספתי מהפורום, מהאינטרנט, ומראשי את כללללל התמתנות שאפשר לתת לפי אותיות  הא"ב ! מישהו קרוב אליכם חוגג יום הולדת- זו מתנה מעולה !
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 אתם גם לא חייבים לקחת הכללל אפשר רק להרכיב את השם... המתנה הזאת מתאימה פשוט לכל אירוע ! א-ארנק,אבן מזל (אבץ), אפודה, אולר, ארוחה מושקעת,אלבום תמונות. ב- בוקסר, בגד, בלון, בושם, בובה, בקבוק(תינוקות). ג- גופיה, גלדיולות, גלידה, ג´לי, גרביים, ג´קט. ד- דג נוי, די וי די, דיסק, דבש, דיאודורנט. ה- הזמנה לארוחה/הופעה, הליום (בבלון), הוליסטי (טיפול). ו- ורד, ופל,ורוד (משהו ורוד), ויסקי. ז- זר פרחים, זהב (תכשיט), זריחה ח- חביתיות, חבצלת, חיוך, חמניה, חופש, חמסה, חולצה, חלוק, חוג, חיבוק. ט- טיול, טבעת, טיפול הוליסטי. י- יומן, יו יו, יהלום, יקינטון, יין, יוגורט יופל´ה מאוהב, ירח. כ- כרטיס ברכה, כפכפים, כובע, כוכבים זוהרים, כלבלב, כרית, כפפות, כורסא(מתנפחת), כרטיס ביקור, כסף, כדור. ל- לביבות, לימונדה, לב, ליטוף. מ- מאפה, מטריה, מצית, מסגרת, מנורה, מפוחית, מחזיק מפתחות, מסטיק, מסג´, מצעים, משקפיים(שמש). נ- נסיעה, נס קפה, נעלי בית, ניצן, נשיקה, נר ריחני. ס- ספר, סיפור קצר, סוכריה, ספוג, סופלה, ספל, סרט. ע- עט, עוגה או עוגיות, עניבה, עציץ, ערסל. פ- פרחים, פודינג, פחזניות, פיג´מה, פינוק, פסל, פוך, פוף, פירסינג. צ- צמח,צמיד,צעיף, צעצוע, ציפור, ציור, צללית(איפור). ק- קטורת, קלפים, קפה, קפיץ, קצפת, קקטוס, קרמבו, קלטת, קולאז´, קעקוע, קמיע, קרם גוף, קופסה. ר- ראפטינג, רכיבה על סוס, רקפת, ריקוד, רולר בליידס, רדיו,רומן(ספר). ש- שיר, שעון, שרשרת, שוקולד , שמנים ארומטים, שמיכה , שיר במתנה ת- תמונה, תיק, תיבה, תחתונים, תכשיט.


----------



## ShirShir (11/2/03)

../images/Emo24.gifתודה גב' פלפלת!!../images/Emo45.gif 
כל הכבוד על היוזמה!!


----------



## קרני (11/2/03)

איזה יופי ../images/Emo24.gif ../images/Emo45.gif


----------



## nobodys girl (13/2/03)

ובכן.. 
אז. לחברה טובה שלנו יש יומולדת שבוע הבא ואספנו עשרה שקלים מכל החברים וקנינו מתנה משותפת כמו שבשנים קודמות היינו קונות מלא מלא בלונים עם הליום וזה אז.. זאת הרשימה שלנו א- אלבום עם ציורים של פו הדוב ב- ברווזים לאמבטיה (מצפצפים מזה חמודים) ג- גרביים ד- דג זהב ה- היפופוטם מחזיק לפלאפון ו- ורד ז- זיקוקים ח- חמסה ט- טמוגוצ'י י- יויו כ- כרטיס ברכה חמוד חמוד של פו ל- לוכד חלומות מ- מדבקות נ- נר ס- ספל של פו הדוב עם סבונים ע- עטים שלא נמרחים (כי היא בוכה ששלה כן) פ- פנקס ופח צ- צב כזה מחזיק לתמונה ק- קינדר- ביצה ובואנו ר- רובה מים (שעות חשבנו על זה) ש- שקל  ת- תחתונים  זהו


----------

